# Daytime Swords at the Spur



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

All this bad weather has me itching to get on the water. In the mean time I have been thinking about upcoming plans for this summer. How much day time swordfishing has been done at the Spur? I know the Boobytrap guys have a lot of success out in Texas with it and on the Florida southeast coast its really hot. Why don't we hear much about on our side of the gulf? Same principals apply right?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been wondering the same thing. Saw a pic on One Shot's page of a sword during the daytime. Not 100% if it was caught then or they didn't have a flash. Maybe sniperpeeps can enlighten us.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I know it has been done, but people are very secretive about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea daytime, not at spur. Actually towards the SW a long ways. That was our 2nd try at it, got lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Check out swordacrazy.com out of Panama City. They do a lot and have has really good luck


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

We hooked one while deep dropping last year and it came off the rod, but surfaced a few minutes later and swam around the boat for 30 seconds. Had another one come up around the boat during another deep drop trip.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Swordacrazy gets them at the spur.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> Swordacrazy gets them at the spur.


I'm sure Captain Butch of swordacrazy appreciates you letting everyone know where he catches his fish. Seems like that's his option to tell people where he catches his fish and not yours .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Swords will not eat during the day. Its all a hoax.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

recess said:


> I'm sure Captain Butch of swordacrazy appreciates you letting everyone know where he catches his fish. Seems like that's his option to tell people where he catches his fish and not yours .


I've come to find that it's more than pointing someone in a general direction. An butch does not give one hoot, he knows that it takes more than knowing a certain 15 square miles to catch a broad bill.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Carry on it don't affect me . Just bad form IMO


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

In my opinion_
First rule of daytime swordfishing - Don't talk about daytime swordfishing! 
Second rule of daytime swordfishing - Don't talk about daytime swordfishing!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Swords will not eat during the day. Its all a hoax.



Yea we actually snagged ours it didn't eat a bait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

I agree with Chris V, its a hoax, no such thing as daytime swordfish. Youll have to go to Texas or South Florida, ha ha!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

The entire reason to swordfish at night is so you have an excuse to tell your wife to stay overnight. So why would you fish for them during the day?


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

baldona523 said:


> The entire reason to swordfish at night is so you have an excuse to tell your wife to stay overnight. So why would you fish for them during the day?


Don't have to have an excuse. My wife goes with and wants the reel when its time lol


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

recess said:


> I'm sure Captain Butch of swordacrazy appreciates you letting everyone know where he catches his fish. Seems like that's his option to tell people where he catches his fish and not yours .



Catching swordfish at the Spur is hardly a secret


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

gamefisherman said:


> Catching swordfish at the Spur is hardly a secret


Thanks for the info .


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

gamefisherman said:


> Catching swordfish at the Spur is hardly a secret


Think you missed the point.


----------

